# lange haare unterm helm



## alli333i (23. Mai 2010)

liebe mädels (bzw. frauen wers genau haben will),

ich hätte da mal ne Frage: wie löst ihr eigentlich das problem mit den langen haaren unterm helm? ich habe selber lange haare, aber keinen plan wie ich die einerseits sicher (null bock damit im baum hängen zu bleiben) und anderseits bequem (müsste so ca. 3-4 stunden halten ) unter den helm/ in sicherheit bringen soll^^
habe z.B. kopftuch bereits ausprobiert, aber die ergebnisse waren nicht unbedingt die überzeugendsten. könnte man (frau) mir da mal bitte weiter helfen? hinten ins t-shirt stecken????

vielen dank jetzt schonmal


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2010)

..wie wär´s mit ´nem stinknormalen haargummi ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2010)

Wat isn lang? Also meine sind sehr lang und ich trage eben geflochtenen Zopf meist.


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/6/1/9/_/large/sportograf-9003812.jpg


----------



## swe68 (23. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..wie wär´s mit ´nem stinknormalen haargummi ????



die verliere ich zum Beispiel beim Biken grundsätzlich (vermutlich durch Kopf im Nacken) - mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir die Haare dann, wenn ich es nicht brauche, im Gesicht (und teils unter der Brille) rumfliegen. 
und - ja - ich stopfe sie dann meist ins Trikot, hält aber auch nicht lange. Aber irgendwann sind sie dann eh nur noch verfilzt und fliegen nicht mehr 
Wenn sie lang genug wären, würde ich sie flechten.


----------



## alet08 (23. Mai 2010)

Bei mir tut's ein straff gebundener Haargummi auch. IM Trikot wäre mir zu warm.

Alex *wegbin*


----------



## LaCarolina (23. Mai 2010)

Abschneiden 


Ich verliere auch alle Haargummis, das liegt aber sicherlich an den blöden Helmen. Ich hab jetzt einen Kletterhelm von Petzl gesehen mit extra-V-Aussparung für den Zopf. Gibts das auch bei Fahrradhelmen?? Würde ich mir auch sofort zulegen, denn das mit den Haaren ist echt unbequem.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2010)

meine Langhhaarzeiten sind zwar vorbei ... aber wenn es fürs Flechten nicht reicht, würde ich es vielleicht mal mit Haarklammern oder Spangen probieren? Könnte aber unterm Helm auch ziemlich unangenehm sein


----------



## mih (23. Mai 2010)

Mir reicht ebenfalls ein eng gebundenes Haargummi. Auch wenn dieses Exemplar hier mal wieder getauscht werden müsste


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Mai 2010)

... vielleicht sind die ganz hilfreich ...

http://www.buff.es/de/index.php?p=DEU

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63TCnOJVTPs"]YouTube- High UV BuffÂ® demo[/nomedia]


----------



## Ayuna (23. Mai 2010)

also bei normalen touren einfach haargummi rein, beim freeriden/downhill fahren hab ich immer n "Buff" Tuch unter dem Vollvisierhelm...

so n "Buff" is echt Multifunktional fast wie wir frauen selbst *gg*

kosten knapp 15 euro, gibts für sommer wie winter, kann man im notfall auch als windel benutzen


----------



## benn9411 (23. Mai 2010)

bin zwar keine frau hab aber auch lange haare, ich machs beim uphill meistens ne mütze oder sowas ähnliches und die haare hinter den ohren nach hinten und dann später beim downhill  hinten einfahc hängen lassen und vorn untern ff "klemmen" 

mfg ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canadan (24. Mai 2010)

Bin zwar auch keine Frau, habe aber trotzdem eine gute Lösung:
HAD Multifunktionstücher! Funktioniert bei mir super!


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..wie wär´s mit ´nem stinknormalen haargummi ????



habe ich sowieso immer (haare so um die 60-70 cm^^)



			
				LaCarolina schrieb:
			
		

> Abschneiden



muss nicht sein du^^

flechten ist ne gute idee, probiere ich mal. das mit kopftüchern klappt bei mir iwie ned so, werde ich aber auch nochmal probieren. thx für die antworten


----------



## Twinkie (24. Mai 2010)

französischer zopf offen oder das ende einklappen und mit haargummi festzurren









normaler flechtzopf unten angesetzt oder zwei eingeklappte zöpfe








zwei gretelzöpfe








pferdeschwanz unten angesetzt oder mit haargummi zur schlaufe sammenknoten


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2010)

cool danke


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> cool danke




Wie gesagt, bei mir eben auch immer mit normalem oder geflochtenem Zopf, HAD eh, damit die Haare sich nicht am Helm reiben und spröde werden....(ich bin da echt nen wenig zickig), den meine sind auch um die 70 cm lang und mein Heiligtum (wenn ich da schon abschneiden höre bekomm ich Schüttelfrost)


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2010)

me2!!!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (24. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr gern mit einem geflochtenen Zopf unterm Helm.
Hab Nippel-langes Haar ;o)   (aber nen frz. Zopf krieg ich allein nicht hin..) 
Pferdeschwanz lässt das Haar zu arg verfilzen - das mag ich nicht so gerne (i hate it).. 
Bei andern Praktiken stört mich die Wulst im Nacken beim Umschauen..

Am Liebsten fahr ich eigentlich ohne Helm (außer beim Renni-Fahren, dort grundsätzlich MIT!!!) , aber mich hats vor 2 Wochen erstmals geschmissen (hatte viel Glück, nix ernsthaftes passiert) beim Trailen und nachdem ich meist allein u-wegs bin, trag ich halt *soifz* jezz doch lieber einen..

Also: Zopf (Flechtwerk ;o) ) ist am angenehmsten, weil NIX stört! 
und außerdem finden es Viele irgendwie "nett"/"witzig"/"süüüüüüth" ... weil man sonst an erwaxxenen Frauen (ach ja - bin ich das..? ;o) ) selten nen Zopf sieht....... (außer an so Wolle-Strick-Lieselns... - Ökobräuten...  - nix gegen DIE, aber die laufen im ALLTAG villt. NOCH eher noch mit Zöpfen rum als ...  wir halt..) 
;o) 

LG 

Lissi/Lisa


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2010)

löls also ich muss schon sagen: der umgangston hier bei euch mädels gefällt mir deutlich besser als in dem "für alle offenen" (männer-) bereich


----------



## Ayuna (24. Mai 2010)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> (außer an so Wolle-Strick-Lieselns... - Ökobräuten...  - nix gegen DIE, aber die laufen im ALLTAG villt. NOCH eher noch mit Zöpfen rum als ...  wir halt..)
> ;o)
> 
> LG
> ...



ham die strick-lieselns net eig. immer so n omadutt? 

und immer helmaufziehen liebe Lissi, sicherheit geht bei uns vor, wenns nen kerl wirft kanns nur vorteile ham wenn er aufm kopf oder dem 2. rechenzentrum landet *ggggg*


----------



## Twinkie (24. Mai 2010)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> .... (außer an so Wolle-Strick-Lieselns... - Ökobräuten...  - nix gegen DIE, aber die laufen im ALLTAG villt. NOCH eher noch mit Zöpfen rum als ...  wir halt..)


----------



## Twinkie (24. Mai 2010)




----------



## swe68 (24. Mai 2010)

sehr geniale Idee! Dazu sind meine Haare leider nicht lang genug.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Mai 2010)

Ich lass mir wieder Zöpfe wachsen


----------



## Ausreiterin (24. Mai 2010)

*breitgrinzz*


Bei MIR könnt das sogar hinhaun mit den Affenschaukeln / Helmschaukeln..


----------



## Ausreiterin (24. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


>




hoffentlich *heul* vor Lachen.. ! ?


----------



## Ausreiterin (24. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> ham die strick-lieselns net eig. immer so n omadutt?
> 
> und immer helmaufziehen liebe Lissi, sicherheit geht bei uns vor, wenns nen kerl wirft kanns nur vorteile ham wenn er aufm kopf oder dem 2. rechenzentrum landet *ggggg*



omadutt.. *krinzzz*
2. Rechenzentrum... *kekker*  (und autsch! )
(ob das für das arme MitGlied echt so vorteilhaft ist...? ;o) 
und für die Freundin oder den Freund vom MitGlied...?)
*zwinker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


>




aber wenn man sich dann hinpackt sind die haare schneller weg als der helm.......und der is bei meinen stürzen immer komplett weg


----------



## Blauer Vogel (25. Mai 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> aber wenn man sich dann hinpackt sind die haare schneller weg als der helm......


Ja, das glaub ich auch. Damit kann man leicht hängen bleiben, wenn man unter einem tiefhängenden Ast durchfährt. Ich habe extrem lange Haare (bis über die Hüfte), flechte sie zu einem Zopf und bin fast noch nie im Wald hängengeblieben. Höchstens mal beim Durchkriechen im Gestrüpp, aber dann nicht mehr auf dem Bike sitzend, also ohne Geschwindigkeit. Ein Zopf in der Mitte kann kaum hängen bleiben, zwei seitliche dagegen schon. 

Hab da auch vor kurzem ne nette Seite für Frisuren entdeckt: www.kupferzopf-flechtfrisuren.de und sogar ein Langhaarforum: www.langhaarnetzwerk.de


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

cool^^


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> omadutt.. *krinzzz*
> 2. Rechenzentrum... *kekker*  (und autsch! )
> (ob das für das arme MitGlied echt so vorteilhaft ist...? ;o)
> und für die Freundin oder den Freund vom MitGlied...?)
> *zwinker*



n lacher is es allemal *kicher*

also mit dem Buff-Tuch bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren, ob halbschale bei touren oder vollvisierhelm beim downhill.... is einfach total blöd wenn die haare irgendwo zwischen schaumstoffeinlage und klettband verhaken und du beim helm ausziehen immer weiter der glatze entgegen kommst..


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

als ich den Fred das erste mal öffnete brummte eine männliche Stimme im Hintergrund: "abschneiden und vorsichtig ins Camelbak legen"...

also ich hab nen kleinen Pocahontas-Zopf an der Seite...zum "gerade flechten" bin ich motorisch zu behindert

hmmm...ich denk mir grad so: vlt sollte ich wirklich mal ein Buff zwischen Helm und Schädel klemmen..dann hätte ich dieses _Spitzenproblem_ vlt nicht mehr?

Wie machst du das mit dem FF? Kochste da nich dann erstrecht drunter? Beim Tourenhelm ok, da sind ja paar Schlitze drin...und sogar da fängt bei mir im Sommer ein kleines Überdruckventil an zu pfeifen.....


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> als ich den Fred das erste mal öffnete brummte eine männliche Stimme im Hintergrund: "abschneiden und vorsichtig ins Camelbak legen"...
> 
> also ich hab nen kleinen Pocahontas-Zopf an der Seite...zum "gerade flechten" bin ich motorisch zu behindert
> 
> ...




ff trägt man ja eigentlich max. 1-2h am stück  und dann ist das auch egal ob man drunter schwitzt oder nicht.^^
auf das thema abschneiden reagiere ich wie gesagt allergisch 
so einen süßen "seiten-zopf" werde ich mir vermutlich nicht unbedingt zulegen


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> als ich den Fred das erste mal öffnete brummte eine männliche Stimme im Hintergrund: "abschneiden und vorsichtig ins Camelbak legen"...
> 
> also ich hab nen kleinen Pocahontas-Zopf an der Seite...zum "gerade flechten" bin ich motorisch zu behindert
> 
> ...




warm wird das mit der zeit schon etwas, wobei wir eig. denn FF im Bikepark nur direkt vor dem losfahren anziehen und wenn der track zuende is eben wieder aus und dann fahren wir eben was trinken oder zum shuttle... alles ohne FF... ich hab das glück generell nich so wirklich arg zu schwitzen und bei mir riecht man das auch net... voll cool 
und wenn es warm ist... flasche wasser über den kopf und weiter gehts 

aber das mim buff is ne super sache, gibt sogar welche fürn sommer die etwas kühlen und schweiß abtragen.und spitzenporblem hab ich seitdem auch nichmehr... haargummi und flechten und sowas is für meine haare echt der totale horror


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

....haste recht mit dem FF

das mit dem *TourenhelmBuffdrunter* tu ich mal testen ...hmmm..hmmm....dann noch der Zopf an der Seite..muhar..wahrscheinlich seh ich dann aus wie kleines Babuschka


----------



## Ayuna (25. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ....haste recht mit dem FF
> 
> das mit dem *TourenhelmBuffdrunter* tu ich mal testen ...hmmm..hmmm....dann noch der Zopf an der Seite..muhar..wahrscheinlich seh ich dann aus wie kleines Babuschka



schau dir mal das Video an, da is sicher was für dich dabei 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAKQ0y87d0"]YouTube- Buff Headwear Demo[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (25. Mai 2010)

ich hab die ganze zeit darauf gewartet, dass sie ein weißes kaninchen aus dem tuch zaubert....

@ausreiterin: ich mag meinen geflochtenen zopf....auch in zivil...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab immer nen Pferdeschwanz, der dann zwischen Helm und dem Ding das man am Kopf fest anzieht durchguckt. Sitzt passt wackelt und hat Luft  Manchmal auch französischer Zopf oder einen geflochtenen Zopf. Wies aussieht ist eh egal, wenn man das erste Mal durchs Gestrüpp und den Matsch ist, ist das Äussere eh im Eimer


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

ich wollte, meine haare wären so lang, dass ich sie flechten könnte. 
ich hab sie in etwa kinnlang, pagenschnitt hieß das irgendwann mal, und wie ich nach 5km aussehe, muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen.  die bietzel stehen echt in alle richtungen. ich bin nun auf der suche nach einem weißen tuch für unter meinen weißen helm, aber das ist nicht wirklich einfach...
da hilft nur abschneiden oder wachsen lassen.


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

gibts doch z.B. hier.... auch mit weltmeistersttreifen erhältlich. mußt mal in die suFu "weiß" oder "white"eingeben


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

coooool, danke dir, habs gleich bestellt!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab sie in etwa kinnlang, pagenschnitt hieß das irgendwann mal, und wie ich nach 5km aussehe, muss ich wohl nicht erwähnen....




Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen, es lebe die Helmfrisur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab erstmal immer so ein Tuch als Stirnband um

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Multifunktionstuch-10-uni-Farben-schwarz/dp/B002F44CBC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1275036254&sr=1-2"]Multifunktionstuch in 10 uni Farben: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

(das geht auch bei Pagenschnitt), herumfliegende Haare sind nämlich auch ein Gefahrenpunkt, und dann eben hinten zum Zopf zusammen...


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

das gibts aber nicht in weiß.... tücher gibts wie sand am meer, aber in schneeweiß hab ich selbst noch keins entdeckt, nur nur twinkies tipp.


----------



## MelleD (28. Mai 2010)

Mh, hier ist so nen weiß mit Muster drauf...
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=5347e5bc072f3068d78802ea2129b53c#
Etwas orientalischer 
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=a91a0a92f1aac0744ea766f53770fef7#

Aber in ganz weiß keins gefunden....


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Mai 2010)

Also weiß wäre mir zu anstrengende, weil das so schmutzt und eigentlich nie sauber wäre (wenn ich jetzt von mir ausgehe ) nimm doch schwarz, das würde sich nett absetzen unter dem weißen Helm oder rot!


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2010)

gernö! weiß ist die farbe der unschuld


----------



## JarJarBings (28. Mai 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Also weiß wäre mir zu anstrengende, weil das so schmutzt und eigentlich nie sauber wäre (wenn ich jetzt von mir ausgehe ) nimm doch schwarz, das würde sich nett absetzen unter dem weißen Helm oder rot!



also schwarz geht gar net, wird mir zu heiß. und bei rot bin ich wieder farblich so eingeschränkt, bin froh, dass mein helm endlich ganz weiß ist. und für flecken gibts sil und ne waschmaschine. 
und das mit der unschuld, hm, das gefällt mir....


----------



## Jule (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Zopf ist auch geflochten mittlerweile so lang, daß ich mich beim Radfahren schon 'n paar Mal drauf gesetzt habe bzw. das "Ding" schon durch das Loch in meinem Sattel geflutscht ist.

Bisher ist nie was Schlimmes passiert außer solchen Unverschämtheiten:



 

Das Bild ist bald 2,5 Jahre alt, da war mein Zopf noch "kurz". Ich werd' wohl demnächst "flechten + eindrehen"...wie auch immer das ausshen mag. 

Jule


----------



## alli333i (15. Juni 2010)

genial. können wir mal zusammen fahren dann wirds leichter


----------



## Jule (15. Juni 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> genial. können wir mal zusammen fahren dann wirds leichter


Nix da! 
Mein Freund meinte letztens, ich soll mir doch endlich mal die "Prinzessin-Leia-Ohrenschnecken" machen.
Ich weiß natürlich, daß er dazu auch den goldenen Metall-Bikini sehen will...


----------



## ghostmoni (15. Juni 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Mein Zopf ist auch geflochten mittlerweile so lang,  daß ich mich beim Radfahren schon 'n paar Mal drauf gesetzt habe bzw.  das "Ding" schon durch das Loch in meinem Sattel geflutscht ist.
> Jule



WOW!!!

und:


Jule schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich, daß er dazu auch den goldenen Metall-Bikini sehen will...



Woll'n sie das nicht alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2010)

ich wünsch mir auch manchmal ein abschleppseil den berg hoch


----------



## speciallady (15. Juni 2010)

scylla, ich wunderte mich schon, was du beizutragen hättest bei diesem thema?


----------



## Twinkie (15. Juni 2010)

du könntest dir auch den helm sparen und dir nen hut flechten. das schützt auch vor aufprall


----------



## FridaDakar (15. Juni 2010)

XD 
Ich hab die Probleme nicht mehr. Haare sind kurz und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. 
Da werden schnell ein paar Haarspangen rein gesetzt und dann ist da nix mehr mit wild rumwedelnden Haarstränen.


----------



## alli333i (15. Juni 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Nix da!
> Mein Freund meinte letztens, ich soll mir doch endlich mal die "Prinzessin-Leia-Ohrenschnecken" machen.
> Ich weiß natürlich, daß er dazu auch den goldenen Metall-Bikini sehen will...






ohh son mist aber auch wäre lustig jewesen^^


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)




----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


>


hahahahahahahahahaha wo hastn du immer so geile Bilder her, sag ma


----------



## JarJarBings (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab das problem nun so gar nicht mehr, ich hab mir die haare vor einer woche wieder kurz, also von kinnlang auf ganz kurz, abschneiden lassen. 
falls jemand ein weißes wundertuch braucht, ich hab eins übrig.


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

die fliegen mich immer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

haare ab - und gut is !!


----------



## alli333i (14. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> haare ab - und gut is !!




ja aber erst beim bund. da gibts dann ne glatze aber des dauert noch etwas


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

wenn du meinst .-


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> ja aber erst beim bund. da gibts dann ne glatze aber des dauert noch etwas


frauen mit glatze sind aber nich so schön....


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Juli 2010)

hab schon lang keinen glatzköpfigen Bundeswehrler mehr gesehen und Bundeswehrlerinnen scho garnet


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

@twinkie :...meinte ja auch keine glatze ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (16. Juli 2010)

Zopf machen, Helm drupp und ab gehts  
So einfach kanns sein


----------



## Twinkie (16. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hab schon lang keinen glatzköpfigen Bundeswehrler mehr gesehen und Bundeswehrlerinnen scho garnet



die sind auch alle im einsatz, schließlich is deutschland ja im kriech...oder gleich mehreren....


----------



## alli333i (17. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> frauen mit glatze sind aber nich so schön....




hehe eigentlich bin ich ja auch keine frau. hab mich halt nur hier im frauenforum erkundigt weil ich hier mehr langhaarträgerinnen erwartet habe als bei den männern


----------



## alli333i (22. November 2012)

Ich belebe jetzt den zwei Jahre alten Thread erneut, nur um euch mitzuteilen: SIE SIND AB! 

ist insbesondere zum Radeln doch tausend mal praktischer und - ganz ehrlich - sieht das bei Männern kurz auch besser aus.

in dem sinne: Keep Ridin!

Grüßäh!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. November 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Ich belebe jetzt den zwei Jahre alten Thread erneut, nur um euch mitzuteilen: SIE SIND AB!
> 
> ist insbesondere zum Radeln doch tausend mal praktischer und - ganz ehrlich - *sieht das bei Männern kurz auch besser a*us.
> 
> ...


Nein!!! (zumindest nicht pauschal) 
Weder mein Mann noch ich haben mit unseren langen Haaren ein Problem.


----------



## alli333i (22. November 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nein!!! (zumindest nicht pauschal)
> Weder mein Mann noch ich haben mit unseren langen Haaren ein Problem.




Das freut mich für euch! 

Habe mich nie 1005ig dran gewöhnen können, obwohl ich mit 8(!!!) Jahren schon hab wachsen lassen.....

Ich meinte eher die ganz jungen Männchen..... so bis 30. Weiß nicht wie alt deiner ist, aber ICH PERSÖNLICH finde, lange Haare an Männern sehen nur in grau oder Weiß richtig cool aus )


----------



## laterra (27. November 2012)

so ein mist und ich dachte jemand hat eine gute idee wie man die haare im winter gut verstauen kann. hab nämlich schon überlegt nen thread deswegen aufzumachen, weil das mein erster winter auf dem rad ist und ich noch keine gute lösung gefunden habe.

also deswegen explizit meine frage: wohin mit den haaren? im sommer ist es ja einfach: pferdeschwanz und durch das dreieck zwischen helm und verschlussriemen. aber mit mütze funzt das nicht mehr - zu viel geknuddel. hatte dann ein kopftuch ausprobiert - ist auch unbequem mit knoten direkt unterm pferdeschwanz und der Helm sitzt nicht so gut.

Ideen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2012)

Also ich mach einen tiefen Knoten (Pferdeschwanz und die Haare dann nur zur Hälfte durchs Gummi gezogen, ich denk ihr wisst was ich mein ) Zieh die Helmmütze an, da schaut der Knoten natürlich raus und dann zieh ich den (die, das ) Buff drüber und zum Schluss den Helm. Durch den etwas knubbeligen Knoten rutscht das Buff auch net runter. Sieht zwar bissel komisch aus aber funktioniert  Praktisch is auch, dass der Buff durchgehend dieselbe Höhe hat wenn ich ihn vorn bis zum Mund zieh.

Für mich war vor allem wichtig dass es nirgendwo in den Nacken ziehen kann weil ich da als erstes schwitze und dann anfange die Schulter hoch zu ziehen was zu verspannungen führt 
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit normalem Radhelm fahre, ich denke dass ichs bei nem Fullface net anders machen würde, weils beim Motorradhelm auch immer funktioniert hat


----------



## Sakurah (27. November 2012)

laterra schrieb:


> also deswegen explizit meine frage: wohin mit den haaren? im sommer ist es ja einfach: pferdeschwanz und durch das dreieck zwischen helm und verschlussriemen. aber mit mütze funzt das nicht mehr - zu viel geknuddel. hatte dann ein kopftuch ausprobiert - ist auch unbequem mit knoten direkt unterm pferdeschwanz und der Helm sitzt nicht so gut.
> 
> Ideen?



Hatte auch das Problem, vor allem da mein Helm hinten noch so ein Drähte-festzieh-Rädchen hat, das genau im Nacken sitzt.
Ich mach immer zwei Zöpfe, das war schon beim Motorradfahren früher die ideale Helmfrisur (ist auch Top im Flugzeug, da drückt das Haargummi nicht ständig aufs Hirn ).
Bin aber von normalen Haargummis auf diese Dinger gewechselt, die wie Haushaltsgummis aussehen, die gibt es oft mal im Drogeriemarkt im Angebot.
Was wesentlich besser hält als "normales" Flechten, ist ein (bzw. zwei) Fischgrätenzopf, die werden nicht so schnell lose.
Ungefähr so: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22LsTC4Vr4"]Fischgrat-Zopf: Schritt fÃ¼r Schritt erklÃ¤rt - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das geht auch mit Kopftuch gut weil der Knoten frei sitzt. Ich hab da so ein ganz normales Motorrad Dreieckstuch.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. November 2012)

Ich hab auch eigentlich immer im Nacken zusammengenommen und geflochten, wegen der Länge und Verfilz-Gefahr... aber ein normaler tief sitzender Zopf ist genauso effektiv...
Und da meine Haare auch sich sehr leicht aus dem Zopf wieder befreien, fixier ich das ganze noch mit Haarspray/-lack - sowohl über das geflochtene gesprüht, also auch über den Kopf, dass nicht kürzere Strähnen aus der ehemaligen Ponypartie doch ein Eigenleben entwickeln und mir ins Gesicht fallen.

Und im Winter wie bereits von den anderen erwähnt: Gleiche Frisur, Buff dadrüber - dann sind Hals und Ohren geschützt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubereiter (27. November 2012)

Hallo
Ich sage nur....Prinzessin Leia.
Und den Helm kannste auch zu hause lassen
Gruß Michael


----------



## laterra (28. November 2012)

na das sind doch schon mal ein paar vorschläge - da kann ich am wochenende ja mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Alpha86 (5. Dezember 2012)

ich lass sie immer offen , alles andere verfilzt... und nen gnubbel im Helm mag ich auch ned... aber meine sind auch nur 40-50cm lang


----------



## Jule (5. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich fahre immer so (auch mit dem MTB):





Mit Bäumen oder Ästen hatte ich dabei noch nie Probleme.....nur mit Mitfahrern. 

Edit: Huch, das Bild hab' ich ja schonmal gepostet.....naja, der Fred ist ja auch schonwas älter...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich liest mein Männlein hier nicht mit... sonst kann ich mich auf was gefasst machen...


----------

